# Looking for Hunting club near Macon, Ga



## Jaybones22 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am looking for a club to hunt that is as close to Macon as possible. I own land in Telfair County but it is too far to drive during the week.


----------



## southerntaco98 (Oct 23, 2009)

does your land have hogs???


----------



## Jaybones22 (Oct 26, 2009)

it does, I fed them through the summer and I quit feeding them because they were tearing up the land and I had very few deer in the trail cam pics.


----------

